# B&D 443 1.25hp heavy duty



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

i've just uncovered a black and decker router plane kit w/ a #443 1.25hp router, power plane # 45927, router bit sharpener # 52330 and a plane cutter sharpener # 63200.

can any one tell me about the bearings in this old boy? it fires up well, runs smooth, but on power down there seems to be a slight howel/vibration coming out of it.

this kit dates from mid-late 1960 i do believe. looking in great shape. dad was fanatic about that.

it has been sitting in it's metal bow [yes - bright orange] for the last 35 years. i've only just opened it up. i've powered on twice - no cutting yet. hearing the sounds on shut down i figured i would ask the experts!!!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: If it hasn't been used in a long time, I would suspect that the lubricants( oil or grease) have dried up. I suggest that you open it up and replace the lubricants.
Woodnut65


----------



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

thought about doing that, but i''m not sure how to proceed. i don't think things are too bad, have powered it a few more times and things seem to run a bit smoother. very aggrerssive beast i must say.

any suggestions on getting into it. i've removed the brushes and then 4 screwes on the housing tried pulling the top half of the housing, but it will not come off. it's free to move, but not pull off. do i need to free the spindle end as well?? and pull the whole armature with the top half. always thought motors were three maine pieces - two halves and the armature...

i need a "router mechanic" - not doing much more till i understand it better.

but what a nice machine. simple is the word. the micro adjust base seperates from the motor in a breeze - wing nut [just don't see 'em any more] tensioner. always wanter to mount one on my bench next to the radial arm. lots of room and would be a nice drop in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Krimson

I had one a long time ago, but I didn't take it down to parts.
B/4 you go on STOP and call B&D service center ask them if you can download a service manual off the net (PDF File) the guys on the service counter can look up parts but most don't know how to take them down for service, but the service manual will show step by step.
DON'T pop the ends off, most have a bush set spring loaded on the tail end with a small snap ring and it's tricky to take them out or put them back in if you don't know how (Old motor type).... 

One more note:::: most didn't come with open bearing that's to say you can't lub them BUT you can replace them with a updated type bearing, some used a brass/broz. bushing that can be lubed from the outside of the tool, look for a SMALL,SMALL hole on the end or the side of the tool..
But the service manual will tell all...  NOT the used guide/manual... 

Good luck with your new tool
Bj


----------



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

well the local service center has told me the machine was dicontinued in 1978 so that's it. no longer supported and not able to get parts. the guy even laughed at getting brushes!

so me thinks it will become a part time user, or offer it up for sale. really a nice setup. i did locate the instruction sheets for the two sharperer attachments. they hook up to the router, you load a stone in the collet, set things to the bit and lightly grind. these have never been used, and the router itself has very low usage. what do you think about a little "mystery oil" onto the lower bearing - which i can see inside the collet nut? i'm sure things aren't worn out - just that it has been sitting in storage for years.

my guess is the upper shaft is of the bushing type bearing, the lower is most likely a sealed roller bearing - those things can go forever, right? 

the machine doesn't scream while running, it's just at slowdown - the very tale end of things???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Give it a shot can't hurt,but don't take it down to parts.
One on eBay that's old but not the right part number.

has manual ▼ eBay item,just in case you want book ends.. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Decker-Ro...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The scream at the end sounds like the lube is dry or hard like woodnut65 said.
gets hot and grabs just a bit at power down.
Try a little 3 in 1 oil,it's light/thin and may work down into the bearing, WD40 is to light weight and so is Marvels mystery oil...good for cleaning like WD40 but to light to lube for very long.
Most bearing use a yellow lube that's gets hard if not used, looks like ear wax when it's hard or old the 3 & 1 should mix and with luck should fix it.

Just a NoTE ***
Many wood working forums on the net that Sell/Trade/Buy old tools and the manuals/service manuals for them I don't recall the names but I have read many of them , the old timers like the tools they have had for years like me and my OLD Atlas cast iron 8" table saw was made in 1941 and is still a good table saw.
hahahahaha I broke a part on it and found one on the Net last year. 
and a guy named Bob found one out behind his tool shop in the weeds, hahahahaha that was the right one for my saw... The net is good for somethings...



Bj


----------



## krimson_cardnal (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks guys - i'm going to live with the noise. my radial arm [ AMF Dewalt] is of the same vintage and does the same thing, only it shows up on power up some times. goes away as soon as a load is put on the blade. i figure that the quality is worth it all, i'll drive it into the ground - but do treat it like the real prize it is. i'm kickin' 60 and can remember my dad cutting stock on that saw - wouldn't trade it for the world!

did find a place for brushes though - http://www.graphitestore.com . they don't list the exact router but do list the router plane kit, so i'm going to measure 'em up and place an order just to have them.

thanks again and remember - measure twice


----------



## lasvegassmith (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been searching for a 63200 plane cutter sharpener for some time to sharpen the cutter head on my B&D power planer. Would you consider selling or renting so I can get my planer back in use?


----------

